# best approach to throughly clean a sailboat



## jhgreen (May 4, 2012)

I just bought my boat, and after a survey report i was told the boat was physically sound but needs a good cleaning this year and gave me a liat of future projects. I was wondering what is tge best cleaning solvent/solvenents to use on the deck/hull/teak, i plan to clean everything including those places that are never seen so basicly everything.
Any advice so she does end up in dry dock most of the summer 
BTW she is a Pearson 10M 

New sailboat owner


----------



## sigmasailor (Jun 18, 2009)

Lots of elbow grease.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

When you're finished cleaning, get some kanberra gel and place in the bilge and cabin. Also see tea tree oil


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Here's a cleaning thread that covers this subject.

I'm still going through some West Marine "green" products for cleaning the deck that came with our boat. In the cabin I only use Simple Green or a water/bleach solution where we have mold and Bartender's Friend (I think that's the name) for the stainless sinks. Prism Polish worked wonders on our windows.


----------



## jhgreen (May 4, 2012)

Thank you for the advice


----------

